# Incredible work.



## Journeyman (Jan 21, 2003)

Your wrtings are full of depth and intrigue.  Your characters have wants, history's, and very credible and different personalities.  I applaud your work, and i look forward to what is to come!


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 21, 2003)

*Sigh*

Meant for sepulcher's thread...but alas...it was created as a new one...forgive the spam.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll just take it as a complement to ALL the story hour writers here... 

P.S.  I'm an author too.  See the link in the sig?  (Hint, Hint... )


----------

